# Never Ending GB for Palio's



## Gone Dave (Mar 30, 2008)

Get group buy pricing, always .. 
Because I hate to wait for them to roll around when I need something.
This will always be open to CS members:tu
But due to pricing guidelines from the manufacture you must PM for pricing. 
As prices must remain un-posted, to keep the manufacture's needs meet. 
NO :BS..
All prices will include shipping and DC#









Colors are "Original"- "Carbon Fiber"- "Burl Wood"-"Gold"- "Silver".:ss


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Very Cool! These are the best cutters!


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

pm sent :tu


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

pro2625 said:


> pm sent :tu


 :tpd:


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

groogs said:


> :tpd:


:tpd: too :tu


----------



## Gone Dave (Mar 30, 2008)

Items purchased yesterday are packed and waiting pickup gentlemen:tu
Enjoy:chk


----------



## e22byrnes (Jun 30, 2008)

PM Sent:tu


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

PM Sent  Why do you make me hate my wallet so much!?!?


----------



## Fullycanvassed (May 25, 2008)

Wish you could've done this 2 weeks ago :cb

Great idea and I'm sure everyone will love a Palio (I sure do).


----------



## stirwood (Jul 17, 2007)

PM sent also, Thanks


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

What the hell I could use a spare, pming you now


----------



## Gone Dave (Mar 30, 2008)

All of Mondays requests are packed and waiting for pickup:tu


----------



## Emjaysmash (May 29, 2008)

PM Sent


----------



## Bruzee (May 24, 2008)

PM sent.....


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Careful fellow Gorilla's...This rampaged ape likes to take your $$. 

Then blatantly give you quality stuff in return. :r


----------



## stirwood (Jul 17, 2007)

Question about the gold and silver, are they painted like the burlwood and carbon fiber or is the plastic actually gold and silver? I would like a second one, my burlwood has a small spot of paint that came off. no biggie unless your anal like me but if they are all painted I'll get the black. thanks for any info.


----------



## Gone Dave (Mar 30, 2008)

stirwood said:


> Question about the gold and silver, are they painted like the burlwood and carbon fiber or is the plastic actually gold and silver? I would like a second one, my burlwood has a small spot of paint that came off. no biggie unless your anal like me but if they are all painted I'll get the black. thanks for any info.


The color is made into the plastic, as a solid, not applied:tu


----------



## stirwood (Jul 17, 2007)

10-4 I'll take a silver. :tu I will use pay*** and the address you gave, thank you.


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

Need an extra! Thank you so much!


----------



## MCM (Jul 11, 2008)

Payment sent yesterday; can't wait to get it. I love my $3.00 punch and all but....


----------



## HockeyDoc (Jul 1, 2008)

PM Sent:tu:tu


----------



## e22byrnes (Jun 30, 2008)

Payment sent yesterday as well. Thanks!


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

Just got my cutter today. I highly recomend everybody take advantage of this offer. I may have to order another one since the new design looks so good. Thanks for doing this Dave.:tu


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

PM sent.:tu


----------



## Stefan8708 (Jun 3, 2008)

PM sent a few hours ago


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

Mine is in the mail! What a great guy to deal with!


----------



## kalvinchris (Jan 28, 2008)

PM sent. I just lost my Xikar and I need a new cutter bad!


----------



## kzm007 (Jul 3, 2008)

PM sent  good stuff


----------



## Waynegro-cl (Jun 30, 2008)

PM sent, can't wait!!


----------



## longashes (Nov 16, 2005)

PM/Payment sent. :ss


----------



## wcktalvrg (Mar 6, 2008)

PM Sent :ss


----------



## theScott (Jul 18, 2008)

PM Sent!! :tu


----------



## BigAl_SC (Jun 10, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## twgc1 (Apr 29, 2008)

PM sent.


----------



## Sisyphys (Apr 13, 2008)

PM away!


----------



## Gone Dave (Mar 30, 2008)

Gone Dave said:


> Get group buy pricing, always ..
> Because I hate to wait for them to roll around when I need something.
> This will always be open to CS members:tu
> But due to pricing guidelines from the manufacture you must PM for pricing.
> ...


At the request of a couple of respected CS members this offer will now HAVE an end date of 7 days from this post at midnight, I will still fill all current and new single requests but this offer will now have a end date,
I am sorry but it must be.....:chk


----------



## andrewk (Jun 25, 2008)

I want one! please check your Pms!


----------



## kalvinchris (Jan 28, 2008)

Gone Dave,
I sent you a PM last Thursday or Friday asking for the price and payment info. I haven't heard back so I don't know if it was lost in the mix or not. I recently lost my Xikar and I'm really interested in replacing with a Palio. Thanks for putting this all together man!


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

Got mine yesterday; one for the house, one in the vehicle for travel smokes...thanks bud!


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

PM sent. :tu


----------



## cenookie (Jun 28, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## kalvinchris (Jan 28, 2008)

woo hoo! pp sent. i can't wait to try a palio :ss


----------



## MarbleApe (May 12, 2008)

PM Sent


Thanks for the help!


----------



## Backsteper (Jun 18, 2008)

PM Sent


----------



## aich75013 (Jul 14, 2008)

PP sent.
Heard Palios were really good, so I figured I would get one.


----------



## brcrane14 (Jun 9, 2008)

PM Sent!!!


----------



## Gov (Mar 17, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## huero71 (May 4, 2008)

PM Sent


----------



## quazy50 (Aug 6, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## Gone Dave (Mar 30, 2008)

Brothers , this is done.
Your Items are in route,:tu there are a couple of you that pm'd your order recently your color choice was depleted, and ordered. 
I expect them here today/Monday. and they are on the way as soon as they walk in the door(packages built and addressed just waiting on contents..)
If you have any questions or needs just pm:ss
Peace and thanks again!
David


----------



## eriksson20 (May 2, 2007)

payment sent / pm sent


----------



## stirwood (Jul 17, 2007)

Thank You so very much for "hooking us up", Can't wait to get mine.:ss


----------



## brcrane14 (Jun 9, 2008)

You're the man, Dave! Thanks again!


----------



## pipermacbean (Jun 25, 2008)

PM sent :ss


----------



## Ozz1113 (Feb 13, 2008)

Is the carbon fiber cutter real carbon or just a cover?


----------



## Gone Dave (Mar 30, 2008)

Gone Dave said:


> Brothers , this is done.
> Your Items are in route,:tu there are a couple of you that pm'd your order recently your color choice was depleted, and ordered.
> I expect them here today/Monday. and they are on the way as soon as they walk in the door(packages built and addressed just waiting on contents..)
> If you have any questions or needs just pm:ss
> ...


I spoke to Palio yesterday after my call to them Tuesday, as I had not gotten my Monday delivery,
He informed me that my order had not shipped due to the show in Vegas had put them behind, and my order was to be packed and shipped this wekend/Monday. 
THIS IF FOR THE COUPLE OF BROTHERS THAT HAVE NOT SHIPPED, again your item package is setting waiting for them to come in so we can fill them.
PM if you have any concerns!
:hn


----------



## brcrane14 (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks for the update, Dave! My trips to the mailbox have been sad over the past few days!


----------



## longashes (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks for the update, still waiting here.


----------



## aich75013 (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh well, I suppose I can stop asking the wife if the mail has come yet.
I guess it will be waiting for me when I return from vacation. I was planning on taking a $3 cutter with me anyways, in case it doesn't make it in my checked bag.


----------



## Bruzee (May 24, 2008)

longashes said:


> Thanks for the update, still waiting here.


:tpd: Can't take the suspense much longer!


----------



## Necrodomis (Apr 14, 2008)

pm sent!


----------



## eriksson20 (May 2, 2007)

well, i have sent pp/pm but haven't heard anything from you Dave... hope you are alive and well?

cheers,


----------



## Bruzee (May 24, 2008)

eriksson20 said:


> well, i have sent pp/pm but haven't heard anything from you Dave... hope you are alive and well?
> 
> cheers,


Same here...


----------



## andrewk (Jun 25, 2008)

Ive got a pair of PM's in to you Gone Dave.


----------



## kalvinchris (Jan 28, 2008)

brcrane14 said:


> Thanks for the update, Dave! My trips to the mailbox have been sad over the past few days!


:tpd:I guess mine was an out of stock color. Oh please palio, get those colors to Dave! I'm shredding cigars on my teeth.


----------



## hudaddy (Jul 15, 2008)

kalvinchris said:


> :tpd:I guess mine was an out of stock color. Oh please palio, get those colors to Dave! I'm shredding cigars on my teeth.


I'm waiting too. Just out of curiosity, what colors did you guys order? I ordered the burl wood.


----------



## eriksson20 (May 2, 2007)

hudaddy said:


> I'm waiting too. Just out of curiosity, what colors did you guys order? I ordered the burl wood.


i have golden and silver ordered... i am starting to think this was a mistake...

cheers,


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

hudaddy said:


> I'm waiting too. Just out of curiosity, what colors did you guys order? I ordered the burl wood.


Me, too! Last I heard from Dave was Palio was waiting to ship til after the big Las Vegas show this past weekend, so hopefully they will arrive later this week.:tu


----------



## Thetpi825 (Jul 2, 2008)

I ordered Carbon Fiber. After 2 weeks with no quality cutter I finally pulled the trigger on one at a local B&M. After talking to the owner he said the carbon fiber has been discontinued for about 2 months now. So either way i dont know whats going on. Hope all is well and Dave is sorting it out for us.


----------



## brcrane14 (Jun 9, 2008)

hudaddy said:


> I'm waiting too. Just out of curiosity, what colors did you guys order? I ordered the burl wood.


I ordered a silver. Hopefully it comes this week! Since July 25, my USPS tracking number has said "Electronic Shipping Info Received".


----------



## kalvinchris (Jan 28, 2008)

hudaddy said:


> I'm waiting too. Just out of curiosity, what colors did you guys order? I ordered the burl wood.


Burl wood here.


----------



## kalvinchris (Jan 28, 2008)

brcrane14 said:


> I ordered a silver. Hopefully it comes this week! Since July 25, my USPS tracking number has said "Electronic Shipping Info Received".


I got the same email. He must have our packaging ready but there is a delay in the Palios due to stock.


----------



## stirwood (Jul 17, 2007)

I ordered a silver one, pay puke on july 16....so far nothing


----------



## e22byrnes (Jun 30, 2008)

Payment sent on the 16th of last month, I also didn't receive a tracking number. I've held off on jumping in the blazer/palio GB but I might have to if this doesn't work out.


----------



## Bruzee (May 24, 2008)

hudaddy said:


> I'm waiting too. Just out of curiosity, what colors did you guys order? I ordered the burl wood.


I just ordered the plain black one. He hasn't answered any of my several PMs inquiring about this. He has been active as recently as this morning. I cant really understand why he wouldn't answer any PMs.... I am a little worried.


----------



## MCM (Jul 11, 2008)

Ordered and paid for a burlwood on the 16th. Inquired numerous times as to the status of the order and never did receive a reply. Finally recieved a reply last week that the cutter had been shipped and if I didn't receive by Saturday to let him know. The cutter never arrived and I followed up but have not heard anything since. I want to give the guy the benefit of the doubt but not replying to my messages is not helping.


----------



## -MG- (Apr 22, 2008)

hudaddy said:


> I'm waiting too. Just out of curiosity, what colors did you guys order? I ordered the burl wood.


Black for me. Paid on 7/20, got a shipping conf on 7/23.

PM'd on 7/31 and emailed yesterday... no response


----------



## Thetpi825 (Jul 2, 2008)

Well he was on today at 2: 22.


----------



## s0leful0ne (Jun 15, 2008)

last i heard from him was on 7/16...like you all i'm giving him the benefit of the doubt...he hasnt responded to my pm either


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

s0leful0ne said:


> last i heard from him was on 7/16...like you all i'm giving him the benefit of the doubt...he hasnt responded to my pm either


Im in the same boat....Dave..Whats up man???


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

-MG- said:


> Black for me. Paid on 7/20, got a shipping conf on 7/23.
> 
> PM'd on 7/31 and emailed yesterday... no response


I paid 7/22/08 and PM him too with no response. If we don't hear anything soon, probably should let the mods know. I just checked GoneDave's feedback & the last Palio was received on 7/21/08. Hopefully, we should all receive our Palios by the end of the week.


----------



## stfoley (Jul 28, 2008)

I may try one of these out....if this ball is still rolling that is. I'm curious to see how well they really do cut compared to what I'm using now.


----------



## MCM (Jul 11, 2008)

I am bumping this since it has become painfully obvious to me that Dave has chosen to ignore those of us who sent him money for the cutters.

Dave, I know you are logging into the site (Last Activity: Today 05:46 AM) so why don't you do the right thing and at a minimum reply to this thread? By the looks of some of the replies in this thread your PM inbox is rather full so asking you to reply to those might be asking too much from you at this time.


----------



## brcrane14 (Jun 9, 2008)

Yea, If things are backed up, Im sure we would understand but since all of us have paid, I think we just want/deserve some sort of an update.

Last week you had mentioned that the cutters should have gone out last friday or Monday. Did that occur?

Thanks


----------



## slickbt (May 25, 2008)

I just checked my tracking number that I have had for a couple of weeks. According to the USPS site, mine is now on the way as of the 6th.


----------



## Gone Dave (Mar 30, 2008)

Gone Dave said:


> Brothers , this is done.
> Your Items are in route,:tu there are a couple of you that pm'd your order recently your color choice was depleted, and ordered.
> I expect them here today/Monday. and they are on the way as soon as they walk in the door(packages built and addressed just waiting on contents..)
> If you have any questions or needs just pm:ss
> ...


At last they have arrived from Palio today, and ALL have been placed in their respective containers, and I just returned from the post dropping them all off.
So you will all receive them shortly.:chk
I am sorry for the delay, and thank you ALL for your patience.:ss


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Gone Dave said:


> At last they have arrived from Palio today, and ALL have been placed in their respective containers, and I just returned from the post dropping them all off.
> So you will all receive them shortly.:chk
> I am sorry for the delay, and thank you ALL for your patience.:ss


Conducting this sort of thing is a huge amount of work and I am sure the participants are appreciative of your efforts. However, timely communication with everyone involved is essential. People are far more patient when kept informed. 
:2


----------



## eriksson20 (May 2, 2007)

pnoon said:


> Conducting this sort of thing is a huge amount of work and I am sure the participants are appreciative of your efforts. However, timely communication with everyone involved is essential. People are far more patient when kept informed.
> :2


:tpd: communication is the key...

cheers,


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

pnoon said:


> Conducting this sort of thing is a huge amount of work and I am sure the participants are appreciative of your efforts. However, timely communication with everyone involved is essential. People are far more patient when kept informed.
> :2


 :tpd:Thank you, Peter!:tu


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

Gone Dave said:


> At last they have arrived from Palio today, and ALL have been placed in their respective containers, and I just returned from the post dropping them all off.
> So you will all receive them shortly.:chk
> I am sorry for the delay, and thank you ALL for your patience.:ss


 Thanks for the update, Dave.:tu


----------



## Bruzee (May 24, 2008)

I agree that communication is important. I have no problem waiting for an out of stock item to come in. It took two weeks for you to post on this thread with an update. You ignored several of my PMs, (and apparently many others too) when all it would have taken was a very short, and standard response. Of all the things I have purchased from gorillas here, this has by far been the most frustrating and least desirable process I've gone through. And all of it could have been avoided with a little communication. It will be a relief when this group buy is over, and I have my Palio in my hot little hands....


----------



## slickbt (May 25, 2008)

Mine arrived today.


----------



## MCM (Jul 11, 2008)

Mine arrived today; thanks Dave.


----------



## -MG- (Apr 22, 2008)

Got mine as well, thanks!


----------



## hudaddy (Jul 15, 2008)

Got my burl. It's awesome. Thanks Dave!


----------



## longashes (Nov 16, 2005)

Mine arrived as well! Thanks :tu


----------



## kalvinchris (Jan 28, 2008)

Arrived here as well, thank you!


----------



## brcrane14 (Jun 9, 2008)

Glad to see they are starting to make it to mailboxes. Hopefully mine will be here today!


----------



## andrewk (Jun 25, 2008)

Can't wait to get home from work to see if mine is waiting for me!:tu

Thanks GoneDave for organizing!


----------



## eriksson20 (May 2, 2007)

i am in Finland, so it probably takes a few days to crawl all the way here... great to hear everything is working out for everyone...

cheers,


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

Received mine today in excellent condition! Thanks, Dave!


----------



## brcrane14 (Jun 9, 2008)

Got mine today! Can't wait to use it tonight! Thanks for the deal, Dave!


----------



## cenookie (Jun 28, 2007)

Got mine today, thanks Dave for organizing.:tu


----------



## e22byrnes (Jun 30, 2008)

Got mine as well, thanks a ton!:tu


----------



## dkbmusic (May 6, 2008)

Got mine as well. Is it normal for the two parts to separate?


----------



## theScott (Jul 18, 2008)

Mine arrived yesterday! Using it tonight for the first time! Jeesh, had I known about this 2 months ago, you woulda been shippin it to me down the street; used to live in old hickory!


----------



## Bruzee (May 24, 2008)

Just got mine... Very nice! :tu


----------



## eriksson20 (May 2, 2007)

i got my Palios as well, thanks!


----------

